# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Yoga and Pilates

## Abigail

Does anybody here practise yoga? Would you recommend it? I'm considering taking it up as a way to relieve stress. I've never done it before and it's been a long time since I did any serious physical activity. I'm planning on taking up a class as I would have no idea where to start by myself.

Pilates... what's it about? What's the difference between that and yoga? Do they work well together or are they best on their own?

Experiences, good and bad, welcome on both. I don't want to do anything too physical as my body can't deal with too much strenuous exercise. I tried to get back into trampolining recently but my knees are too weak and just give way. I'm looking for something that will build strength, is relaxing and easy on my joints. 

Thanks.

----------


## Trinity

Pilates is great for increasing your core strength, I was never very successful with yoga which seems to be more about flexibility.

----------

Abigail (19-06-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Trinity has summed up the difference very well.  I prefer pilates personally because I don't like holding poses.

They will both build strength, be relaxing and be easy on the joints (as you specify).

I would just find the most convenient beginner's class if I were you.  They're both excellent forms of exercise.  Good luck!

----------

Abigail (19-06-2010)

----------


## Abigail

Thanks guys. I think I might give them both a go and see which works better. My balance isn't great so maybe pilates would be better.

----------


## Abbie

I love pilates, theres also some cheap dvds online that you can get, which I think are good  :Smile:

----------

